# LED Lighting adjustability



## BarryH (27 Jun 2018)

I'm looking for a LED light unit to fit on a spare 60cm tank to house my granddaughters goldfish.

Are any of the light units available, more "controllable" than the others or are they all simply on or off? I was looking at the Chihiros units and thought they had a new controller out but I can't seem to find it on their UK website.

Any help or advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Jun 2018)

I've got one of the controllers for sale £10 if you want it?


----------



## BarryH (27 Jun 2018)

Thanks Andrew. I haven't got a light for the small tank as yet. Can I ask what that controller does and what light units it will work with?


----------



## Zeus. (27 Jun 2018)

BarryH said:


> I was looking at the Chihiros units and thought they had a new controller out but I can't seem to find it on their UK website.



order it on there international site and it takes a bit longer to come or get the one off Andrew B. The Chihiros units do come with a manual dimmer as STD. The Chihiros RGB units do help the reds pop out more but less powerful than 'A' series but find of Low tech or fish only tank IMO.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Jun 2018)

BarryH said:


> Can I ask what that controller does and what light units it will work with?


It is a timer and dimmer with 8 set points throughout the day.
I believe it works with all of the Chihiros lights, I know it works with Twinstar E series without any adaptors but you just need a simple adaptor one side if you use a Twinstar S which you can pick up cheap and easily.
Check out the link below; it is the S2 version - I know it is 68p cheaper there but I have it here in the UK and will post it to you instead of you having to wait for it to come from Hong Kong.
http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfeld-programable-smart-controller-for-led-fan-dc-pump/


----------



## BarryH (27 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the help and the information. I didn't realise that Hinterfeld shipped from Hong Kong, their website "seems" to say they have a UK warehouse. No wonder they never replied when I asked how long delivery would be.


----------



## Seanogleby (28 Jun 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I've got one of the controllers for sale £10 if you want it?
> View attachment 116095



Is this £10 including postage mate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Jun 2018)

Seanogleby said:


> Is this £10 including postage mate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes; includes postage within the UK.
It is in the sales thread.
Andrew


----------



## Seanogleby (29 Jun 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Yes; includes postage within the UK.
> It is in the sales thread.
> Andrew



Hi mate, I've not made enough posts yet to view it. 

Would you mind messaging me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (29 Jun 2018)

Been looking at the Chihiros A601P from Hinterfeld and finally managed to contact them via email and Facebook. They say shipping is "2 - 3 weeks" although they seem to have a UK warehouse and reading some of the comments on their Facebook page I'm unsure about buying from them.

The only other similar LED light unit looks to be from Twinstar, can anyone please advise if these are available in the UK and are dimmable with control like the Chihiros A601P? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Jun 2018)

BarryH said:


> Been looking at the Chihiros A601P from Hinterfeld and finally managed to contact them via email and Facebook. They say shipping is "2 - 3 weeks" although they seem to have a UK warehouse and reading some of the comments on their Facebook page I'm unsure about buying from them.
> 
> The only other similar LED light unit looks to be from Twinstar, can anyone please advise if these are available in the UK and are dimmable with control like the Chihiros A601P? Thanks for the help.



Twinstar lights are available from Dave at aquarium gardens, great guy and if you mention UKAPS you get 5% off.
Both the E and S series work with the dimmer I have I can tell you from first hand experience, you just need a little adaptor for the S series as it has a different sized connector one side of the controller - I can explain all if you need.


----------



## gommy (7 Sep 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> It is a timer and dimmer with 8 set points throughout the day.
> I believe it works with all of the Chihiros lights, I know it works with Twinstar E series without any adaptors but you just need a simple adaptor one side if you use a Twinstar S which you can pick up cheap and easily.
> Check out the link below; it is the S2 version - I know it is 68p cheaper there but I have it here in the UK and will post it to you instead of you having to wait for it to come from Hong Kong.
> http://www.hinterfeld.com/hinterfeld-programable-smart-controller-for-led-fan-dc-pump/


May I know what adapter do I need to use this controller on Twinstar S series? Does it also work for ADA LED light? Thanks


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Sep 2018)

gommy said:


> May I know what adapter do I need to use this controller on Twinstar S series


These will fit straight onto onto the Twinstar E series BUT if you want to use them on the Twinstar S series then you need an adaptor like in the link below.
Twinstar E series have 5.5x2.1 fittings the same as the timer.
Twinstar S series have 5.5x2.5 fitting

For some strange reason they changed the size of the fitting on the S series but only on one end, I can't remember which side (power or light) and am away from home.
Whether things have changed since I got mine I don't know but it can be easily solved with an adaptor.
https://cpc.farnell.com/pro-power/j...&ddkey=http:en-CPC/CPC_United_Kingdom/search#



gommy said:


> Does it also work for ADA LED light


No Idea is the short answer


----------



## Siege (7 Sep 2018)

Hi Gommy.

Good to see you on the forum, following our emails and few days ago.

Steven


----------

